# Mohican bowmen field results and pics



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Today we shot at Mohican Bowmen in Southern Maryland. Not a very good turn out but the weather was great and shooters were ready to be outside and enjoy a FIELD shoot. Thanks to Mohican for a great range and great food. 
Jamie Walbank (Last name not sure) 542
Ron West 533
Ed Bowen (Rattleman) 529
Sticky ?
Hornet ?
Nino ?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

More pics from Mohican range. Notice that their pavillion roof is gone due to the heavy snows. I know that if anyone would like to make a donation to help out they would be very appreciative.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Is Ron sportin' an iPod or iPhone with AM installed??


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Is Ron sportin' an iPod or iPhone with AM installed??


Not really sure . I know that he had a palm pilot to get his marks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Is Ron sportin' an iPod or iPhone with AM installed??


I think that's just his regular phone


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Today we shot at Mohican Bowmen in Southern Maryland. Not a very good turn out but the weather was great and shooters were ready to be outside and enjoy a FIELD shoot. Thanks to Mohican for a great range and great food.
> Jamie Walbank (Last name not sure) 542
> Ron West 533
> Ed Bowen (Rattleman) 529
> ...


I was shocked at the low turn out also :noidea:

I don't know what Nino shot....Sticky shot in the 20s some place....I was tuning and working on the new rig  First time out with it EVER and I am very happy for sure  The PE will probably be in the classifieds in the next week or so 

and I absolutly pummeled Nino's Nano on the 45 wu :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I love arrows in the target pics 

Sticky's jarlicker


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Another great shoot.. Thanks to Ron and all the Mohicans for putting in a ton of time and effort to get the course and facility ready for this shoot. The MD winter pummeled many of our ranges and this one really got hit hard. :nod:

I did ok, beat Hornet and Nino again, so... :becky:  

Shot 1pt down from last week with a 526. Still know I bled at least a half dozen to 10pts on careless or dumb mistakes, but... it was a great day for a shoot and I had a great time, once again, shooting with y'all. :thumb:

and a few more pics to add to the mix.. .today's focus was on shot execution and follow thru.. 

Our hosts - 









and a few of Nino and Hornet in the process... 
















































































and.. the one other casualty besides Nino's pin... I swear, da bunny target on the front side just plain ate this one.. :noidea: :mg:


----------



## Jamie Wilbanks (Jan 1, 2007)

*Thanks for great day of shooting*

Thanks for a great day of shooting, Mohican Bowmen put on a great shoot. 

Vistor from South Carolina ( Jamie Wilbanks)


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Jamie I heard that you had another good day today at VNB. Hope to see you next week at my club AAA. Ed Bowen


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jamie Wilbanks said:


> Thanks for a great day of shooting, Mohican Bowmen put on a great shoot.
> 
> Vistor from South Carolina ( Jamie Wilbanks)


Jamie it was good to see you the past 2 weeks....you moved and went MIA on us for a while. Glad your back in the area though :darkbeer:

Good shooting :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

by the way....FINALLY some pics of ME on a course


----------

